# Hump Day, as in Grizzly Bear hump...



## NancyMoranG (Oct 28, 2020)

Spent 5 months in Grand Tetons this summer. What a wonderful place!
I was lucky to be able to spend my days looking for spectacular settings and amazing animals.
The Park did not disappoint in either category. In 'honor' of Wednesday, I give you Grizzly humps..

1.



 

2.


 

3.


 

4.


 

I had more 'hump' shots, but says too large to upload? Just about same settings I thought..? 
Un-techie me doesn't know why...


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 28, 2020)

Wonderful shots of a beautiful animal. My friends just returned from the area and I hope they had luck like this.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 28, 2020)

I hope they did too! The Bears were a little more visible lately as they are trying to bulk up for winter.


----------



## Irishwhistler (Oct 28, 2020)

Great set.  An apex predator that is a beautiful, yet highly efficient killer.  Much respect and a wide berth given these wild wonders.

Mike ☘️


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 28, 2020)

Irishwhistler said:


> Great set.  An apex predator that is a beautiful, yet highly efficient killer.  Much respect and a wide berth given these wild wonders.
> 
> Mike ☘️



Totally agree on the wide berth to these bears! 
Went down a dirt road and she was very near the dirt road digging for roots. These were taken with Nikon 200-500 and from my truck window! 
I was NOT about to get out.  :0


----------



## Irishwhistler (Oct 28, 2020)

NancyMoranG said:


> Irishwhistler said:
> 
> 
> > Great set.  An apex predator that is a beautiful, yet highly efficient killer.  Much respect and a wide berth given these wild wonders.
> ...



A wise decision on how not to be converted into a bear scat covered  Nikon.

Mikey ☘️


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 29, 2020)

You are so lucky to have captured these and safely.Very Nice Set. I been hoping to spot and capture a Black Bear as pretty much the only bear in CT in the wild but I can't help thinking that old saying, be careful what you wish for.LOL


----------



## Rickbb (Oct 29, 2020)

Nice shots.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 29, 2020)

DarkShadow said:


> You are so lucky to have captured these and safely.Very Nice Set. I been hoping to spot and capture a Black Bear as pretty much the only bear in CT in the wild but I can't help thinking that old saying, be careful what you wish for.LOL


Thank you. Yes!! I know what you mean about wanting to see them but in the right circumstances. 
I was always careful or would you call it chicken?


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 29, 2020)

NancyMoranG said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > You are so lucky to have captured these and safely.Very Nice Set. I been hoping to spot and capture a Black Bear as pretty much the only bear in CT in the wild but I can't help thinking that old saying, be careful what you wish for.LOL
> ...



Very nice set, good to see some bear pics here.
Side note: Bears command so much respect. There have been many people that probably wish they'd had a good dose of "chicken" before they were attacked for getting too close. Not to mention, everyone and everything loves chicken   including bears so good on ya for keeping that 'healthy' distance.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 29, 2020)

The Rangers and the volunteer Wildlife folks had their hands full at times! There was a time that the 'famous' bear #399 appeared by the roadside and a crowd gathered, people getting out of cars and getting WAY TOO close!
( Look her up, but she emerged den with 4 !! Cubs )
Luckily a female Ranger arrived and in a very loud and demanding voice said, 'GET BACK Now!!' 'Get in your vehicle !'  2x..
It was a demand everyone listened to and I was very glad she arrived!



 

This was them in early Sept but the day I am talking about was @june 1 and they looked like little puppies, but with a very protective mother!


----------



## Joel Bolden (Oct 29, 2020)

Great pics...and kind of appropriate since one of our local Black Bears made off with my birdfeeder overnight so I had bears on my mind .


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 29, 2020)

Joel Bolden said:


> Great pics...and kind of appropriate since one of our local Black Bears made off with my birdfeeder overnight so I had bears on my mind .



The neighbor's dog was barking like crazy the other night when I went to bed. I looked out the bedroom window, and a nice one was standing in the street sniffing. Luckily it left my trash alone


----------



## MSnowy (Oct 29, 2020)

Very nice! I spend a week out that way and never saw a grizzly after hundreds of miles driving around


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 29, 2020)

MSnowy said:


> Very nice! I spend a week out that way and never saw a grizzly after hundreds of miles driving around


I needed 2 oil changes being there for the 5 months!


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 29, 2020)

A 50 lb. pit bull terrier is dangerous when it attacks. A female grizzly is like a 400 lb. pit bull. That ranger may've saved a life or two, good on her.


----------



## PJM (Oct 30, 2020)

Very nice shots.  You are so fortunate to have been able to spend that much time there.  Like @MSnowy I never saw a one during my week out there a couple of years ago.


----------



## CherylL (Oct 30, 2020)

Wonderful photos!  Good thing a ranger came by to move people back.  We went to an elk park recently and there are signs everywhere to stay at least 100 ft away, but saw people getting too close.


----------



## Space Face (Nov 1, 2020)

They are such impressive beasts.  Not something I'd like to encounter on a forest walk but wow, what a privilege to be given to opportunity to photograph them.  Well done.


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 1, 2020)

I can't believe how stupid people be become when they need to be told like a child by another adult to move to a safe area from something so powerful that could rip a grown man or women apart in seconds. It's like they go brain dead any commonsense they may have had goes out the window. I read something posted somewhere  that a guy i think it was a guy paid a private zoo keeper like a extra 150.00 bucks to let him in an enclosure with a Black Panther to rub it's belly  and he did and it ripped him up bad, his scalp was hanging among other serious injuries in critical  condition but alive.Stupid and stupider.


----------



## Winona (Nov 2, 2020)

Great photos! You are so lucky to be able to spend that much time out there! And 399 and the 4 Cubs are so adorable. I hope they make it through the winter. I think she’s 24?


----------



## NancyMoranG (Nov 3, 2020)

Winona said:


> Great photos! You are so lucky to be able to spend that much time out there! And 399 and the 4 Cubs are so adorable. I hope they make it through the winter. I think she’s 24?



24 sounds about right. They really wondered if she would have any more Cubs at her age! Boom, take that.. 
I really like working in retail but no job with Covid...
After a while of getting to do this all day, I didn't mind NOT working.. . 
YES, I was so lucky and I knew it everyday..
Thank you for your compliment!


----------

